# Milan: anche Maldini e Leo a rischio senza Champions.



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

Giusto così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Aprile 2019)

Non penso sinceramente.

Bisogna dare alla dirigenza la possibilità di gestire un mercato estivo in maniera completa, vedere a chi affideranno la panchina, e poi da lì vedere i risultati.

Tenete conto che si sono insediati a Luglio, e gli allenatori erano praticamente tutti occupati (escluso Conte in causa col Chelsea).


----------



## Gas (25 Aprile 2019)

Sostituirli sarebbe una boiata tremenda.


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2019)

Giusto se han deciso loro di puntare su Gattuso. Viceversa no.
Se hanno avuto carta bianca devono andare a casa.
Non c'è più tempo per esperimenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sostituirli sarebbe una boiata tremenda.



Fanno bene invece, hanno voluto tenere Gattuso fino a Giugno? Peggio per loro se non andiamo in Champions, in qualsiasi luogo lavorativo se un dipendente fa un errore è giusto che paghi.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.


giusto...errore grave tenere gattuso ed è giusto che chi deve pagare paghi...ci siamo lamentati tante volte che la proprietà non faceva nulla forse ora le cose cambieranno

non è da escludere che salti solo Maldini


----------



## Goro (25 Aprile 2019)

Certo che puntare su Gattuso per la Champions è stato come puntare su Mirabelli con 200 milioni, però approvo di dare un'estate completa di mercato a Leo e Paolo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.



Che errore puntare su gattuso ...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Aprile 2019)

ma figuriamoci
a sky non sanno più che inventarsi per difendere Gino.
Peppe di Stefano parlava di rosa inferiore a Roma, Lazio e Atalanta (come no!)
Ecco cosa serve a fare l'hombre vertical in conferenza.
ad avere poi la stampa azzerbinata.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2019)

comunque Maldini tempo fa aveva detto una cosa tipo :"anche io e Leo siamo sotto esame...non è che abbiamo cosi tanto tempo a disposizione per fare bene"


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque Maldini tempo fa aveva detto una cosa tipo :"anche io e Leo siamo sotto esame...non è che abbiamo cosi tanto tempo a disposizione per fare bene"


ma sono frasi di circostanza suvvia.


----------



## markjordan (25 Aprile 2019)

se ci molla leo siamo finiti


----------



## hiei87 (25 Aprile 2019)

L'errore è stato puntare su Gattuso, oltre ad una non impeccabile gestione della comunicazione. Però Maldini è acora difficile da giudicare, mentre Leonardo ha dimostrato anche solo in questi mesi di essere un grande dirigente, basti pensare al doppio colpo Piatek-Paquetà, senza dimenticare ciò che ha fatto negli anni passati. Piuttosto, a quel punto andrebbe messo in discussione anche il buon Gadzidis, che fin qui non sembra ancora essere quel Cristiano Ronaldo dei manager che ci era stato descritto, alla luce anche degli ultimi sviluppi con la Uefa.


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.



Occhio, questa notizia per me non è campata in aria.


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se ci molla leo siamo finiti



Ci sarà da ridere per gli eventuali sostituti.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque Maldini tempo fa aveva detto una cosa tipo :"anche io e Leo siamo sotto esame...non è che abbiamo cosi tanto tempo a disposizione per fare bene"



Perché hanno 3 anni di contratto. Ed uno è già andato. Per cui è vero che di tempo non ne hanno molto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Aprile 2019)

ma figurarsi


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2019)

Se un DS e un vice DS o qualsiasi ruolo abbia Maldini devono essere cambiato ogni volta che si sbaglia a prendere un allenatore allora ogni anno più di mezza serie A avrebbe un DS diverso. Suvvia.

Valutazione di Leonardo?
-Fine Luglio 2018: arriva al Milan
-Chiusura mercato: 15 agosto
-Allenatore confermato da ELLIOT via comunicato stampa nel momento in cui Li ha perso il Milan in quanto in pegno, Leonardo ancora non era un dirigente del Milan. Maldini è arrivato ad inizio agosto. Gattuso è stato rinnovato dalla precedente dirigenza.
-Mercato (senza senno di poi), uscite: Antonelli, Locatelli, Kalinic (14.4M), Bacca (7 M), Bonucci, A. Silva (prestito). Entrate: Caldara, Castillejo, Laxalt, Bakayoko (prestito), Higuain, (Halilovic, Strinic e Reina li han presi la precedente proprietà).
-AD arrivato ad Ottobre.
Mercato invernale: Piatek, Paquetà.

Personale convizione, fosse per Leonardo a Dicembre Gattuso sarebbe stato silurato. Mai e dico mai cacciare un DS dopo un anno sopratutto se mentre le altre facevano mercato la propria società non aveva un proprietario e sopratutto se il DS inizia ad operare a 15 giorni dalla fine di un mercato.

Va bene essere amareggiati ma cacciare Leonardo sarebbe una grande boiata.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.



Se mandano via Leo è la prova che il progetto che si vuole creare è una farsa.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Aprile 2019)

del trio gattuso-leo-maldini terrei solo leo. 

devo ancora ben capire il ruolo di maldini e soprattutto la sua utilità.


----------



## Mic (25 Aprile 2019)

la mia speranza che il Milan possa tornare tale è data dalla coppia Leo-Paolo, tolti questi avrei parecchio timore


----------



## Davidoff (25 Aprile 2019)

Leonardo va tenuto assolutamente, Maldini è da valutare...certo che se dopo tutti questi mesi indecenti continua a difendere Gattuso non è l'uomo giusto per prendere decisioni difficili.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Se mandano via Leo è la prova che il progetto che si vuole creare è una farsa.



in effetti questa notizia è sconcertante. 

penso e spero sia una boiata. di certo è un controsenso. a parte che iofino a poco tempo fa neanche sapevo chi fossero i dirigenti delle squadre a momenti, proprio perchè i dirigenti erano la squadra. non cambiavano dopo 1-2-5 anni. va be...

non capisco dove siano le responsabilità di leonardo. ha venduto bene, comprato forzato certa gente in estate ma l'unico mercato che ha avuto lo ha fatto bene e con pochi soldi. adesso quelli forti costano, non è che arriva il mago di oz e con 10M ti compra 3 fenomeni... gattuso penso, da quelche si dice, salvato da tutti tranne che da lui. se va via leonardo allora rimane gattuso.. cioè notizia no sense...

maldini non lo so, lo vedo li a girar dietro a leo come un cagnolino, mi sembra che conti un tubo. se si è espostolui per gattuso, ci sta anche silurarlo. non puoi esporti così dopo 3 mesi e pestare clamorosamente una bida.

il CR7 degli ad che cavolo ci sta a fare? che ruolo ha? lui non fa un tubo e non rischia??

ma l'obiettivo non era il 5o posto? e dopo solo un anno saltano i dirigenti?? l'unica squadra al mondo dove i dirigenti saltano prima dei giocatori e degli allenatori... mantolivo e abate son stati 7-10 anni al milan, leo e paolo fuori dopo 9 mesi?

a questo punto possiamo già dire che se leo viene mandato via il progetto è una buffonata, cioè c'è dietro il berlusca al 99% periodico. siamo a posto così, arriverà un altro allenatore fantoccio


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.



Come andavo scrivendo da giorni in solitaria, vedo che sono sempre più gli utenti e le notizie che parlano di colpe di Maldini e Leonardo.

Tra il serio e il faceto ho sempre detto: se tutti sti utenti son cosi convinti che Gattuso sia una melma di allenatore, che non sa nemmeno mettere assieme un dai e vai, tanto che perfino comuni tifosi se ne accorgono, come è possibile che chi di dovere non possa notare questa cosa?

Trovo stucchevole che chi da tutta la colpa a Gattuso allo stesso tempo poi stia difendendo Leonardo e Maldini. E' un paradosso.

Ad ogni modo, spero che Elliot non sia per la gestione fantozziana che si dipinge in questa notizia: se vogliamo cambiare allenatore per uno più "blasonato", ben venga.

Ma onestamente non cambierei pure tutta la società... saremmo alla stregua della peggiore Inter Morattiana, cambiava allenatore ogni 2 mesi..ma almeno la società non aveva sti sbalzi.

Vedremo....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'errore è stato puntare su Gattuso, oltre ad una non impeccabile gestione della comunicazione. Però Maldini è acora difficile da giudicare, mentre Leonardo ha dimostrato anche solo in questi mesi di essere un grande dirigente, basti pensare al doppio colpo Piatek-Paquetà, senza dimenticare ciò che ha fatto negli anni passati.* Piuttosto, a quel punto andrebbe messo in discussione anche il buon Gadzidis, che fin qui non sembra ancora essere quel Cristiano Ronaldo dei manager che ci era stato descritto, alla luce anche degli ultimi sviluppi con la Uefa.*



Più che altro mi chiedo cosa faccia in concreto tutti i giorni per beccarsi tutti quei soldi... Lavorerà almeno un giorno alla settimana?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come andavo scrivendo da giorni in solitaria, vedo che sono sempre più gli utenti e le notizie che parlano di colpe di Maldini e Leonardo.
> 
> Tra il serio e il faceto ho sempre detto: se tutti sti utenti son cosi convinti che Gattuso sia una melma di allenatore, che non sa nemmeno mettere assieme un dai e vai, tanto che perfino comuni tifosi se ne accorgono, come è possibile che chi di dovere non possa notare questa cosa?
> 
> ...



ma chi ci dice che se gattuso è ancora li la responsabilità sia loro, o di uno di loro?? questo è il punto...


----------



## Igniorante (26 Aprile 2019)

La dirigenza non va toccata, anche perché si è ritrovata un allenatore scelto da altri.
Soprattutto Leonardo, che avrebbe cacciato sia Gattuso che la turca, se ne avesse avuto la possibilità.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sostituirli sarebbe una boiata tremenda.



.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Più che altro mi chiedo cosa faccia in concreto tutti i giorni per beccarsi tutti quei soldi... Lavorerà almeno un giorno alla settimana?



Non ho idea, anche perchè non voglio fidarmi di quello che si legge in giro. Stando ai media, parrebbe un plenipotenziario in grado di decidere su tutto, compresa l'area tecnica. In teoria dovrebbe fare un po' quello che faceva Fassone prima, o faceva Marotta dai gobbi. Ora, non credo che debba già essere messo in discussione, però, se sul patibolo ci finiscono Leonardo e Maldini, allora anche lui magari qualche risposta dovrebbe darla...


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non penso sinceramente.
> 
> Bisogna dare alla dirigenza la possibilità di gestire un mercato estivo in maniera completa, vedere a chi affideranno la panchina, e poi da lì vedere i risultati.
> 
> Tenete conto che si sono insediati a Luglio, e gli allenatori erano praticamente tutti occupati (escluso Conte in causa col Chelsea).


Totalmente condivisibile. Non si può imputare ai due dirigenti l'aver confermato un allenatore scelto dal vecchio management, e già operativo sui campi di Milanello quando gli stessi si sono insediati, tra la fine di luglio e gli inizi di agosto, né di non aver saputo o potuto operare in una sessione e mezza di mercato, tra i mille vincoli di bilancio ed il periplo di tribunali sportivi internazionali. Non è male che la trottola giri, ma prima o poi deve fermarsi.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Totalmente condivisibile. Non si può imputare ai due dirigenti l'aver confermato un allenatore scelto dal vecchio management, e già operativo sui campi di Milanello quando gli stessi si sono insediati, tra la fine di luglio e gli inizi di agosto, né di non aver saputo o potuto operare in una sessione e mezza di mercato, tra i mille vincoli di bilancio ed il periplo di tribunali sportivi internazionali. Non è male che la trottola giri, ma prima o poi deve fermarsi.


posso essere d'accordo sul fatto di dare ancora una stagione almeno ai 2 dirigenti (soprattutto a Leo) ma no sul discorso allenatore...gli allenatori vengono cambiati a stagione in corso figuriamoci con 1 mese di tempo prima dell inizio del campionato…

se loro avevano ravvisato che Gattuso non era all'altezza dovevano sostituirlo..anche un giorno prima dell'inizio…

se invece lo avevano considerato un allenatore valido allora c'è un problema più serio mi sa...ma c'ero arrivato io non è possibile non ci fossero arrivati loro….

parliamoci chiaro:l'anno prima gattuso aveva fatto bene 2 mesi ma il finale di stagione è stato abbastanza drammatico...che la causa fosse la preparazione di montella non ci credeva manco chi lo diceva secondo me...


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> posso essere d'accordo sul fatto di dare ancora una stagione almeno ai 2 dirigenti (soprattutto a Leo) ma no sul discorso allenatore...gli allenatori vengono cambiati a stagione in corso figuriamoci con 1 mese di tempo prima dell inizio del campionato…
> 
> se loro avevano ravvisato che Gattuso non era all'altezza dovevano sostituirlo..anche un giorno prima dell'inizio…
> 
> ...


La gestione del caso Gattuso è stata molto deficitaria, ma occorre intendersi se sia responsabilità esclusiva dei due dirigenti, o non piuttosto condivisa con la proprietà ed il resto del management. La crisi attuale è crisi di fiducia tra gli uomini del Milan, palese soprattutto tra Leonardo e Gattuso, e sin dagli inizi della stagione. Evidentemente, nella scelta di confermarlo hanno prevalso ragioni di opportunità, probabilmente profferte da altri del club, e comunque accettate dal brasiliano. Capita in queste fasi di transizione da una gestione all'altra, con cambi di proprietà e di managers, nel caso di questo ultimo Milan addirittura doppi nell'arco di due sole stagioni. Abbiamo ricordato nei giorni scorsi quanto accadde nella stagione 1986-87, la prima dell'era Berlusconi, con la traumatica fine del sodalizio con Nils Liedholm. Allora, come oggi, si sovrapposero persone, idee, programmi ed interessi diversi, talvolta difficili da comporre in modo ordinato. Ma ciò non può motivare il cambio frenetico di dirigenti ed amministratori, il cui operato va valutato su più esercizi, e tenendo conto di molteplici fattori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2019)

Io francamente più che Leonardo non capisco cosa faccia Gazidis. Mi pare il presidente della Repubblica col diritto di veto: blocca trattative, rallenta l’operato di Leonardo. Maldini credo stia facendo apprendistato accanto a Leonardo, in questo momento penso sia più un consigliere che un dirigente operativo a tutti gli effetti. Penso comunque che dietro la conferma di Gattuso ci sia soprattutto lui.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, in casa Milan, senza Champions, a rischiare il posto non sarebbe solo Gattuso. Anche la posizione dei dirigenti si farebbe a rischio. Senza la qualificazione alla Champions, Elliott potrebbe dare il via ad una vera e propria rivoluzione.



Balle. Il progetto con loro è pluriennale. Hanno il sacrosanto diritto di scegliersi la guida tecnica e di farsi una sessione di mercato estiva interamente loro e non ereditata a venti giorni dalla chiusura del mercato come lo scorso anno.


----------

